# dog boots



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Has anyone used dog boots - if what works ...what does not?

I have even found instruction on using inner tubes.

I need them for snow and ice balls...Help


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.dogbooties.com/dogbooties.html


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

has anyone used Musher's Secret Wax


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I second Dogbooties.com. Inexpensive, stay on well. Very fast delivery.


----------



## spotteddog (May 3, 2008)

Lewis boots. Never come off and not too pricey at $25 a set...


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

the only ones I could keep on my Springer were the cordura ones with the velcro on the top from Cabela's that were cheap. I still had to duct tape them on the top or they would come off.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

mnswd said:


> Has anyone used dog boots - if what works ...what does not?
> 
> I have even found instruction on using inner tubes.
> 
> I need them for snow and ice balls...Help


these are by far, the cheapest and the best.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

mnswd said:


> has anyone used Musher's Secret Wax


I haven't personally but have heard very good things about it on another forum. It was mentioned that the NYC Canine police units are using it on their dogs and swear by it. Creates a hard waxed coating on the pads and between the toes (very tough) and lasts for a long time. supposed to also prevent ice and snow buildup between the pads. I may have to get some to put in my dog medical tackle box.

Here's the link where it is mentioned.

http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/viewto ... ers+secret


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

the only boots i have really been impressed with are the rubber ones. a word of caution: wrap your dog's feet with athletic wrap/ tape first! rubber boots will peel their hide just like they peel yours (anyone with old wader will know what i mean). the cordura types don't fit as well and wear out sooner.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Springer said:


> the only ones I could keep on my Springer were the cordura ones with the velcro on the top from Cabela's that were cheap. I still had to duct tape them on the top or they would come off.


I use the cordura one with velcro too. We hunt in desert area some and it protects the dog's feet from cactus etc. I also used them a couple years ago after my dog had foot surgery. She was knocking stuff over with the lamp shade thingy, so I used the cordura boots to keep her from licking the incision and stitches. As long as you cinch them up they stay on and the dog get used to them quickly.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I havent any luck with any of the dog boots. I shouldnt say any luck. over the years i made them then bought all diffferint makes i use them with foot injurys when needed. but they are constantly getting lost of needing adjustment. I was watching the iditerod dog sled race and those guys use the same ones i have had.


----------

